# Tallest buildings on Google Earth



## Burj Duboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys, I placemarked the 25 tallest buildings of the world on Google Earth, despite the fact that some (Q1, Nina, and Taipei 101) were still under construction, but could not find/place the Shimao building in Shangai or its construction site for the matter. Could someone give me its exact coordinates so that I can complete my exercise?


----------



## Daniil N. (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Burj Duboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## Daniil N. (Nov 11, 2003)

You are welcome...always


----------



## Q8kuwait (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Daniil N. said:


>


is this Taipe???


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Look on These Pic of Taipe 101, than you'll find it in Google Earth


----------



## winterhood (Apr 20, 2005)

ZZ-II said:


> is this Taipe???


I think it's Shanghai. The round queen aera in the middle is people's square.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Moscow supertalls (some of u/c+approved):
Russia Tower (612m): 55-45-05.50N 37-32-01.42E
FederationTower (448m): 55-44-58.17N 37-32-13.51E
Mercury City Tower (380m): 55-45-01.22N 37-32-20.28E
City Hall and City Duma (4x 308m): 55-45-03.55N 37-32-27.22E
Golden Age (306m): 55-50-58.62N 37-35-09.88E
Eurasia (305m): 55-44-55.63N 37-32-07.23E


----------



## ccoo (Apr 18, 2006)

winterhood said:


> I think it's Shanghai. The round queen aera in the middle is people's square.


Shanghai no doubt


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Petronas looks spectacular from that perspective!!!!!!!!!


----------

